# Baboon shenanigans



## I Are Baboon (Mar 23, 2001)

REST DAY!  Shoulders and cardio tomorrow, skiing Sunday.  It's been a fantastic week!  I wish every gym week was this good.  Solid workouts, good dieting, and plenty of sleep.  My pants are a bit looser this week.  Weighed in at 178 yesterday.  The scale at the gym must be broken.  You don't go from 184 to 178 in two days.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 26, 2001)

Had a decent shoulders workout Saturday.  Went skiing yesterday.  Very sleepy this morning, even after nine hours of sleep.  Mmmm.....sleeeeeeeep.   zzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 27, 2001)

Did chest, triceps, and abs this morning.  No cardio  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Chest (in order):  Incline dumbell flyes, incline bench press, flat bench press, incline dumbell press.

Triceps (in order):  Close grip bench press, skull crushers, cable pushdowns.

10 minutes in the steam room.  Ahhhhhhhhh.

Legs day tomorrow.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 28, 2001)

Good legs workout this morning.  I did (in order):  Barbell squats, bent leg deadlifts, sitting calf raises, hamstring curls, leg extensions.  No cardio, no abs.

Tomorrow is back and biceps day. 

Today I ate:
protein shake
power coffee (coffee with creatine and sugar)
two waffles (toasted, nothing on them)
Uncle Ben rice bowl
Turkey breast and cheese sandwich on multi-grain bread
half a protein bar (18g protein)
boneless chicken breast
1/2 cup green beans
a grapefruit


[This message has been edited by I Are Baboon (edited 03-29-2001).]


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 29, 2001)

Worked back and biceps this morning.

Back:  cable rows, front lat pulldowns (on Hammer Strength machine), seated Hammer Strength rows (pulling weight upwards)

Biceps:  cable preacher curls, reverse french curls, barbell preacher curls 

Also threw in three sets of forarm curls.

Cardio didn't go so well.  26 minutes on the treadmill.  I got side cramps 10 minutes in and had to knock down the intesity.

Today I ate:

20oz Gatorade (during workout)
protein shake
power coffee
two plain toasted waffles   
four graham cracker sheets
two boneless, skinless chicken breasts
one cup of green beans
5 tacos (93% lean ground beef)


Tomorrow:  Shoulders day.  Hopefully I'll have a better cardio session as well.



[This message has been edited by I Are Baboon (edited 03-30-2001).]


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 30, 2001)

No workout this morning.  I was too lazy to drag my lazy butt out of bed.  No big deal...I'll do shoulders, abs, and cardio tomorrow, skiing on Sunday.  

Nine hours of sleep last night....       
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today I ate:
protein shake
power coffee
half a corn muffin
bowl of macaroni with meat sauce
one slice of Italian bread
20oz Snapple iced tea 

[This message has been edited by I Are Baboon (edited 03-30-2001).]


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 2, 2001)

Good shoulders workout on Saturday.  I hit my traps from a different angle and they were nice and sore yesterday.  My workout:

Barbell overhead press
Dumbell overhead press
Side raises
Reverse pec decs
Barbell shrugs (wide grip)
Upright rows


No skiing yesterday.  We tried to ski, but visibility was terrible so we quit after an hour.  Instead, we took naps and had a huge dinner.  Not a good Sunday health-wise, but we had lots of fun.

No workout this morning.  Will start fresh tomorrow and I am looking forward to a good workout week.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 5, 2001)

Yesterday I worked chest and triceps:

Chest:  Incline dumbell flyes, incline bench press, flat bench press.
Triceps:  Skull crushers, cable pushdowns, close grip bench press.

I ate:
Protein shake
Clif Bar
Power coffee
one chicken breast and peas
8 oz. salmon with green beans
a grapefruit


Today I worked legs: Squats, bent deadlifts, leg extensions, calf raises, hamstring curls.

Today I ate:
protein shake
power coffee
6oz. salmon
beef fajita (beef, spinach, cheese, wrap)
two reduced fat hot dogs (quick dinner)
1/2 can chicken and rice soup

Tomorrow is shoulders day.



[This message has been edited by I Are Baboon (edited 04-06-2001).]


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 6, 2001)

Worked shoulders and abs this morning.  For shoulders:  Barbell overhead presses, dumbell overhead presses, reverse pec dek flyes, barbell shrugs, machine lateral raises, upright rows.

Plus about 100 reps of various ab exercises.

Today I ate:
protein shake
power coffee
whole grain bagel
bowl of elbow macaroni with meat sauce
1/2 piece of Italian bread
low carb protein bar
boneless chicken breast with green beans
Half a grapefruit

Tomorrow is back and biceps day.  I'll also have a rare Saturday at work      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






[This message has been edited by I Are Baboon (edited 04-07-2001).]


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 7, 2001)

Worked biceps and triceps this morning.  My traps are sore, so I left my back alone today.

Biceps: preacher curls, hammer curls, cable curls.

Triceps:  skull crushers, overhead cable extensions, close grip bench presses.


Today I ate:
Protein shake
power coffee  
two servings of Cheez-Its (according to the box)
boneless chicken breast with green beans
misc holiday dinner food (Passover...filled with protein and carbs)

[This message has been edited by I Are Baboon (edited 04-09-2001).]


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 9, 2001)

No workout yesterday.  No workout today.  Tomorrow will be legs day.  Wednesday will be chest and tris, Thursday will be back and bis.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 10, 2001)

No workout yesterday.  Had a bit of food poisoning    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I hardly ate anything either.

Worked legs this morning.  Got a headache midway through my workout, which resulted in a lousy session.  I did squats, deadlifts, calf raises, hamstring curls, leg extensions.

Today I ate:
Protein shake
power coffee
ground beef and rice
protein bar
half a Clif Bar
One chiecken breast
a salad
a few raspberries

I'll do chest, triceps, and abs tomorrow.  

Off to a LOUSY week.



[This message has been edited by I Are Baboon (edited 04-11-2001).]


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 11, 2001)

Worked chest and triceps this morning.

Chest:  Pec deck flyes, incline bench press, flat bench press, incline dumbbell press

Tris:  skull crushers, cable pushdowns, close grip bench press, dips

I also did about 75 reps of assorted ab exercises.

Back, biceps, cardio tomorrow.

Today I ate:
protein shake
power coffee
one serving of Cheez-Its
bowl of low-fat chili
slice of Italian bread
4 oz cottage cheese with a few Triscuits
one boneless chicken breast
a salad
half a grapefruit


[This message has been edited by I Are Baboon (edited 04-12-2001).]


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 12, 2001)

I blew off my workout this morning because I am a lazy turd.  Oh well.  I lifted the past two days, so a rest day won't hurt.  Back at it tomorrow.

Today I ate:

3 plain, toasted waffles
protein shake
power coffee
one boneless chicken breast
slice of Italian bread
glass of OJ
20 oz Gatorade  
2 servings of Cheez-Its
6 oz. salmon
one cup of green beans
a salad

[This message has been edited by I Are Baboon (edited 04-13-2001).]


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 13, 2001)

This morning I worked back, biceps, and abs.

Back:  T-bar rows, Hammer Strength pull downs, cable rows, cable pulldowns

Biceps:  Barbell curls, hammer curls, cable curls

110 ab reps, assorted exercises.  I also threw in two sets of forearm curls.

Tomorrow is shoulders day.

Today I ate:
Power coffee
protein shake
Clif bar
chicken, ham, cheese sandwich on whole grain (thanks MBG!)
medium cappuccino
two boneless chicken breasts
a salad

MtnBikerGirl bought me lunch today.  What a gal!



[This message has been edited by I Are Baboon (edited 04-14-2001).]


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Apr 13, 2001)

> Originally posted by I Are Baboon:
> *
> 
> 
> MtBikerGirl is buying me lunch today.  What a gal!*



I thought you were buying ME lunch?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 13, 2001)

> Originally posted by MtnBikerChick:
> * I thought you were buying ME lunch?*



Well you thought wrong then, didn't ya?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 14, 2001)

Worked shoulders this morning.  Overhead barbell presses, bent over side raises, machine side raises, barbell shrugs, upright rows, Hammer Strength overhead presses.

Today I ate:
Three plain toasted waffles
protein shake
2 Gatorades
chicken sandwich (roasted, with cheese and mustard)
4 oz. rice pilaf
small cappuccino
4 turkey tacos
a salad


No creatine today.  Forgot to take it.  Oh well.  

Legs day tomorrow.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 15, 2001)

Just got back from the gym.  Worked legs.  

Squats, deadlifts, calf raises, hamstring curls, leg extensions.

Easter eating today.  mmmMMMMMM!  Protein, protein, protein!

Chest and triceps tomorrow.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 16, 2001)

No gym this morning.  I had planned on chest and triceps, but it'll have to wait until tomorrow.  I lifted the past three days, so no harm is missing day four.  

Today I ate:
protein shake
power coffee
small serving of tuna-macaroni salad

This week's workout schedule:
Today:  Rest
Tuesday:  Chest/triceps/abs
Wednesday:  Back/biceps/cardio
Thursday:  Legs/abs
Friday:  Shoulders
Saturday:  TBD
Sunday:  Chest/triceps


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 19, 2001)

Rough, rough week.  I am two days behind schedule.  Rather than make excuses, let's just move on...

Worked chest, triceps, and abs this morning.  Had a great workout.

Chest:  Incline dumbell flyes, incline dumbell presses, incline barbell presses

Triceps:  Cable pushdowns, skull crushers, close grip bench presses.  Teid to do dips, but my muscles were too shot.

Also did 125 reps of various ab exercises.

Legs day tomorrow.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 20, 2001)

Worked legs this morning:

Squats, deadlifts, seated calf raises, lying hamstring curls, leg extensions, hyperextensions (on roman chair)


Back, biceps, abs tomorrow.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 21, 2001)

Just got back from the gym.  Worked back and biceps.  Abs are still sore from two days ago, so I'll let the rest another day.

Back:  Bent over rows, Hammer Strength pulldowns, Hammer Strength rows, front lat pulldowns (cable).

Biceps:  barbell curls, cable curls, hammer curls, reverse curls

Will work shoulders tomorrow.  This week started off lousy, but I managed four workouts.  Not bad.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 22, 2001)

I'm going to have to postpone today's workout until tomorrow.  I am very sore today from the last three days' workouts, especially my back and biceps.  Tomorrow will be shoulders day, followed by legs on Tuesday.  My body could use the rest today.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 24, 2001)

Worked shoulders and abs this morning.

Overhead dumbell presses, reverse pec-deck flyes, side lateral raises, dumbell shrugs, Hammer Strength overhead presses, upright rows 

Also did about 125 reps of various abs exercises.  Gonna be sore tomorrow.

Tomorrow is legs day.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 30, 2001)

BLAH!  I decided to take last week off for two reasons.  1) Stress.  Work and life have been taxing lately.  2) I was sick for three days.  Oh well.  I hear taking a week of every few months is good anyway.

Yesterday I did chest and triceps.  Today I did legs.

Chest:  Incline bench press, incline dumbell press, incline dumbell flyes, flat bench press

Tris:  Cable pushdown, skull crushers, close grip bench press, cable pulldowns

Legs:  Barbell squats, deadlifts, lying leg curls, leg extensions, seated calf raises, seated leg curls, standing calf raises


Back/biceps/abs tomorrow.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 1, 2001)

Worked back, biceps, abs this morning.

Back:  T-bar rows, Hammer Strength pulldowns, Hammer Strength rows

Biceps:  Barbell curls, cable curls, reverse curls, hammer curls

140 reps of assorted ab exercises


Possible shoulders day tomorrow.  It's either shoulders or rest.  We'll see how I feel in the morning.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 2, 2001)

No gym today.  Legs are sore, back is sore, biceps are sore.  NEED SLEEP.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 3, 2001)

Worked shoulders and abs this morning.  Decent workout, but not one my best.

Shoulders:  overhead dumbell press, reverse peck-deck flyes, overhead barbell press, machine side lateral raises, upright rows, barbell shrugs

Plus, 130 or so reps of abs exercises.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 4, 2001)

Just finished a legs workout.  Squats, deadlifts, seated calf raises, lying leg curls, leg extensions, seated leg curls.

No workout planned for tomorrow.  18 holes of golf at 7:00 AM followed by the stag party.  Sunday is looking to be a hangover recovery day.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 9, 2001)

Bad start to this week.

Saturday:  Golfed, had my stag party
Sunday:  No workout (recovered from stag)
Monday:  No workout.
Yesterday:  No workout.
This morning:  Chest, triceps, 20 min cardio.

Legs and abs tomorrow.
Back and biceps Friday.
Golf saturday.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 10, 2001)

Worked legs this morning.  Squats, deadlifts, seated calf raises, seated hamstring curls, leg extensions, lying leg curls, machine calf raises.  Didn't have enough time to do abs.

Back/biceps/abs tomorrow.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 11, 2001)

Worked back and biceps today.  Had a good workout.

Back:  T-bar rows, seated cable rows, Hammer Strength pulldowns

Biceps:  Barbell curls, incline dumbell curls, machine preacher curls, hammer curls

No workout tomorrow.  Golf instead.  MtnBikerChick is once again buying me lunch today.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 14, 2001)

Golfed Saturday and golfed Sunday.  I slept in today.  I'll get back to the weights tomorrow (shoulders day).


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 15, 2001)

Worked shoulders and triceps today.

Shoulders:  Dumbell "touchdown" presses, barbell presses, machine side raises, reverse dumbell flyes.

Triceps:  Overhead cable extensions, skull crushers, cable pulldowns, dips.

Also did about reps of ab work.

Tomorrow is legs day.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 17, 2001)

Missed yesterday's workout.  BAD BABOON!  Worked legs this morning.  

Squats, leg presses, lying leg curls, leg extensions, seated calf raises, seated leg curls, standing calf raises.

Back, biceps, traps, abs tomorrow.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 18, 2001)

Worked back, traps, bicpes, abs this morning.

Back:  Bent over barbell rows, barbell shrugs, Hammer Strength pulldowns, seated cable rows, upright rows

Biceps:  Cable preacher curls, hammer curls, barbell curls, cable curls

Abs:  75 hanging knee raises (broken into four sets)


Chest/Triceps tomorrow.  If the weather is good, possible mountain biking instead.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 19, 2001)

Had a LOUSY, LOUSY workout this morning.  Just a real bad day.  I just did not have it.  I "worked" chest.  I was planning on doing triceps as well, but since the chest workout was so bad, I'll hold off on the triceps until the next shoulders workout (Monday).  I should have just slept in.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 20, 2001)

No weights today, but I did two hours of mountain biking.  Man are my legs sore.  Sleep is going to be good tonight.

Shoulders/triceps/abs tomorrow.  Legs on Tuesday.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 21, 2001)

Didn't make it to the gym this morning.  My crotch is too damn sore from mountain biking.  Feels like someone smacked me there with a baseball bat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .  The last thing I feel like doing today is straddling a bench.  I'll get back to it tomorrow.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 22, 2001)

Worked shoulders, traps, triceps this morning.

Shoulders:  Overhead dumbell press, overhead barbell press, side lateral raises, shrugs, reverse pec deck flyes, upright rows.

Triceps:  Skull crushers, cable pushdowns, cable pulldowns.

Tomorrow will be a grueling legs day.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 24, 2001)

Worked legs this morning.  Squats, deadlifts, lying leg curls, seated calf raises, leg extensions, seated leg curls, standing calf raises.  Gonna be sore tomorrow!!  Very good workout today.

Tomorrow is back and biceps day.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 25, 2001)

Worked back, biceps, and abs this morning.

Back:  Hammer Strength pulldowns, T-bar rows, Hammer Strength rows

Biceps:  Barbell curls, hammer curls, cable preacher curls

Abs:  50 hanging knee raises, 50 crunches

Chest day tomorrow.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 27, 2001)

Worked chest and triceps yesterday.  After my third straight day of lifting, I took a much needed rest day today.  I rewarded myself with beer and light butter popcorn last night.  Good Baboon!

Shoulders and traps tomorrow.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 29, 2001)

Worked shoulders and traps yesterday.  Damn gym was packed.  Overhead barbell presses, overhead dumbell presses, side lat raises, front lat raises, dumbell upright rows, barbell shrugs, reverse pec deck machine flyes.

Worked legs this morning.  Squats, deadlifts, lying leg curls, seated calf raises, leg extensions, standing calf raises, seated leg curls.

Back, biceps, and abs tomorrow.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 31, 2001)

I decided to take yesterday off after lifting Monday and Tuesday.  Worked back and biceps this morning.  

Back:  T-bar rows, lat pulldowns, Hammer Strength rows
Biceps:  Barbell curls, hammer curls, cable curls
Also did a rare 22 minutes on a treadmill.

May was a decent month.  Worked out 21 out of 31 days.  I'd like to tget the number up to 25 or 26 though.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 2, 2001)

Worked chest yesterday.  Have not decided whether or not to workout today.  If I do, it'll be an afternoon legs session.  We'll see.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 18, 2001)

Well, after two weeks of utter slothery, I was back at it this morning.  Worked chest and triceps, but I had to cut my workout short because I was getting nauseous.  

Chest:  Incline barbell presses, incline dumbell presses, flat bench presses.

Triceps:  Pushdowns, dips.


Legs tomorrow.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 23, 2001)

Worked shoulders yesterday.  Played golf this morning (walked...none of that cart garbage).  Golf was a good workout because I take twice as many shots as most other golfers.  That's good for the obliques.  Man, I suck at golf.

Need nap now...


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 27, 2001)

Worked chest and triceps this morning.

Chest:  Incline bench press, flat bench press, incline dumbell press, cable flye.

Triceps:  Skull crushers, cable pushdowns, dips.

Also did 24 minutes of cardio.

June has been a terrible month for workouts.  I think I lifted about five times.  Been way to busy to workout.  Time to kick the ass in gear come July!

<FONT COLOR="#000002" SIZE="1" FACE="Verdana, Arial">[Edited 1 time by I Are Baboon on 06-27-2001 at 06:49 AM]</font>


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 28, 2001)

Worked back and biceps this morning.

Back:  T-bar rows, Hammer Strength pulldowns, seated cable rows

Biceps:  Preacher curls (straight bar), hammer curls, cable curls

Rest day tomorrow.  Mountain biking Saturday.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 2, 2001)

Ok, the last four days:

Friday:  No workout.  Rest day.
Saturday:  Mountain biking for three hours.
Yesterday:  Worked shoulders and traps.  Did 25 minutes on the treadmill.
Today:  No workout.  Softball game tonight.

Tomorrow will most likely be a rest day.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 6, 2001)

Uhhhhh...haven't been updating my log here.  This week I did:

Sunday:  Shoulders/cardio
Wednesday:  Chest/triceps/cardio
Today:  Back/biceps

Saturday and Sunday will be mountain biking.  Can't wait for that!!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 16, 2001)

Hmmmmmmm...what have I done lately?????

Golfed Saturday.  Had a blast.  And a cheeseburger.

Mountain biked yesterday.  Another good time.  Now I am "saddle sore."

Lifted this morning.  Worked chest and triceps.


----------

